# Coldwater River near Marble Lake MI



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Recently stumbled upon whatt I beleive is the coldwater river coming from Marble Lake in Quincy MI. Hooked a couple nice lm bass and was wondering if anyone knows this river. I want to know what kind of species I can expect from this creek. Trout? Pike? SM Bass? And can you float it?

Please someone help!!!!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The Coldwater River is a few miles west of where you're talking about.It comes out of South Lake on the Randall Chain,and flows SE to Coldwater Lake.The Sauk River runs into Marble Lake,Fisher Creek enters Marble Lake in the SE corner of the lake.The outlet from Marble Lake may be what you're referring to,I believe this is also known as the Sauk River,it flows SW through Middle Lake,Archer Lake,Lake Bartholomew,Wright lake,East Long Lake,and then finally into Coldwater Lake.All the outlet streams,canals,and small streams in this area offer pretty decent fishing for largemouth and pike.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! Thanks and I do believe thats the area! The fiance has a family cottage Just south of the dam/release that I mentioned. Still learning the area and have had marginal success in Marble.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

try the Tip Town in the winter,,,I have caught a lot of fish in Marble and the chain over the past 60 years,,summer is a pain with all the jet ski's ,so we fish early and late when the boat traffic slows down ,,Ice fishing is pretty good,Gills and Crappies


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Roger! I feel ya on the boat traffic in the summer... I usually stay in turtle bay on my kayak during warm months. This winter I plan on drilling some holes in the ice around the mouth of the bay and some deeper holes. Last spring I got northerns, grass pickerel, LM, and bowfin. I am amazed at the different species in Marble. Big gar have been spotted just off shore from the cabin too. I have to ask though- Tip Town? What is that?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Thanks Roger! I feel ya on the boat traffic in the summer... I usually stay in turtle bay on my kayak during warm months. This winter I plan on drilling some holes in the ice around the mouth of the bay and some deeper holes. Last spring I got northerns, grass pickerel, LM, and bowfin. I am amazed at the different species in Marble. Big gar have been spotted just off shore from the cabin too. I have to ask though- Tip Town? What is that?


Tip up Town ,,I screwed up...it is a big ice fishing party on the Ice,,I don't know if they still do it ,,usually depends on weather,,,,

Quincy Tip-Up Festival 

January 29 & 30, 2011

January 28 & 29, 2012

Tip-Up Island

Quincy, Michigan
The Quincy Chain of Lakes Tip-Up Festival invites you to the Festival located on Marble Lake since the late 1950&#8217;s! The festival offers family fun for everyone from snowmobile and quad racing to fishing contests for adults and kids to wood cutting contests, tug-o-war pulls and a corn hole tournament as well as special games just for kids! The pavilion will hold a craft show and great eats for breakfast, lunch and dinner! The popular polar bear splash is in its 30th year! Please join us for a weekend of family fun! For more information contact Bill Price at 517-617-4982.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh I see.. Gotcha! That should be fun. Thanks for the info...


----------

